# Sticky  Check Out IceFishingChat.com



## nodakoutdoors.com

Just a reminder of a Flyway Media website - Ice Fishing Chat.

It's an ice fishing website packed with articles, forum, videos, etc.

There will be a lot of promos/giveaways in the next month so check it out!


----------

